# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Vitamins to promote hair health?

## 79BirdofPrey

What vitamins can one take to improve hair health and growth?

----------


## mascott23

> What vitamins can one take to improve hair health and growth?


 You should take biotin and b complex supplements. Also, u should consider taking saw palmetto supplements.

----------


## Fixed by 35

Waste of time. Using this stuff would be like fighting the Nazis with a toothpick.

----------


## Ricky_the_Rockstar

whether vitamins work or not, im still not 100% sure, but since your asking, i take Saw Palmetto 3 pills two times daily, i take Fish Oil and Flaxseed Oil both 1 pill 2 times daily, i also take B12 1 pill twice daily and i take a multivitamin 1 pill a day, and like every other day i take a Iron pill. 

my hair was really thinning on top, and alot of hairs would come off when i would run my fingers through my hair or comb it. its been almost a year since i started taking vitamins and pills for my hair, and i feel my hair is stable now, if that makes sense, i dont feel im loosing it. my friend who cuts my hair says its fuller, but i feel she's BSing me. but i have alot of new baby hairs in front, and shorter hairs all over on top, i dunno if its new grow or what, and if its here to stay, i notice that if i comb my hair over the sink that its mostly the shorter hair that falls off.

i can only tell you what i know from my experience, and i feel the pills help me, i wouldnt stop taking them now, but then again it could all just be in my head....

hope i could help

----------


## Spex

Maximizing Your Growth Cycle

The right vitamins and minerals play a major role in keeping your hair healthy. Any nutritional deficiencies can lead to thinning hair or even total baldness. 
It is a well known fact that an under active thyroid can result in frizzy or brittle hair while an overactive thyroid turn hair greasy and limp.
The bottom line to this thread is that your hair ultimately reflects the overall condition of your body. If your body is healthy and well nourished, your hair will be your shining glory. 
If you are having any health problems or suffering from any nutritional deficiencies, your hair may stop growing or show damage.
If your body is in good health, you can maximize your genetic growth cycle through taking the proper blend of amino acids and B-vitamins. 
It is also important to include B-6, biotin, Inositol and folic acid in the supplemental program. It has been found that certain minerals including magnesium, sulfur, silica and zinc are also very important toward maintaining healthy hair.
Beta-carotene is also essential to hair growth. This is because it is converted to vitamin A as the body needs it, helps maintain normal growth and bone development, protective sheathing around nerve fibers, as well as promoting healthy skin, hair and nails. 
Beta-carotene is found in green and yellow vegetables and fruits

Protein Is Important

Since hair is protein, a diet that is too low in protein may cause some thinning in hair or a retardation in the growth cycle. The converse is true, If you eat a protein-rich diet it will often result in improved hair growth.
Some nutritional experts suggest the dietary utilization of calves liver, brewer's yeast, wheat germ and a daily dose of two tablespoons of granulated lecithin to maximize hair growth, strength and beauty.
Other good food sources for protein include fish, eggs, beans and yogurt. Soy protein has also been found to be helpful in stimulating hair growth. 
One study of the results of soy on the hair found that it not only strengthened the hair but caused it to grow. A great source of soy is tofu.

----------


## Spex

Growth Blockers

Excessive stress and some medications are conclusively known to retard hair growth. If you have a medical condition and your physician has prescribed medications it is imperative that you follow your doctor's orders regardless of the impact to your hair,
Warning: Always consult your doctor before you undertake any new type of vitamin, mineral program or herbal program of any type to make sure it does not interfere with any medical treatment you may currently be on.
However, if you are under severe stress it is helpful to reduce the stress as much as possible. Consider meditation or relaxation as a way to cut back on any major stress in your life. Your hair will love your for it.
Another secret hair helper is rest and sleep. It has been discovered that to grow faster, hair needs an adequate amount of sleep (7-9 hours are suggested).

Hair Growing Supplements

Eat right, exercise, reduce stress, rest, gets lots of sleep and your are well on your way to maximizing your hair growth potential. 
You can either take a good supplement that contains the necessary vitamins and minerals or you can make up your own formula. 

While eating the proper foods that contain all the necessary vitamins and minerals will help, it is a lot more difficult to guarantee that you will get all the vitamins and minerals you need from the foods you eat.
List of Supplements

In addition to making lifestyle changes, taking the following supplements every day can boost hair growth for many people: 

Vitamin B-complex - 50 mg. of the major B-vitamins (including folate, biotin and inositol) 

Vitamin B-6 - 50 mg. of vitamin B-6 

Vitamin C with bioflavonoids - one to two grams daily 

Vitamin E - 400 to 800 IU daily 

Beta-Carotene - 10,000 to 15,000 IU of beta-carotene daily 

One recommended daily dose of magnesium, sulfur, zinc 

Silica (horsetail) - 300 mg. daily 

Nettle - 250 mg. three times daily 

Flaxseed oil - one tbsp daily or one tablet 

Beta-Carotene - 10,000 to 15,000 IU of beta-carotene daily 

Hair Growing Tips

Some hair loss experts have discovered that people have excellent hair growing results by following the Zone Diet, which is low in fat. Many other hair care experts recommend the Zone Diet as very helpful for hair care concerns.
Here are some other hair growing tips:

Eliminate or cut back on smoking, caffeine and carbonated sodas which weaken the body and block maximum hair growing potential. 

Eat a healthy diet. Avoid foods that are high in sugar or fat. 

Treat your hair like a piece of fine old lace. Treat it carefully avoiding any unnecessary brushing, combing or handling. 

Avoid use of hot water, hot blow dryers or other hair care tools that may stress the hair. 

Have a weekly scalp massage to provide stimulation to the hair follicles. 

Do a series of ongoing hot oil treatments to protect the hair's shaft. 

Have regular trims to eliminate split ends and allow the hair to look and feel healthier. 

Get plenty of rest and sleep to allow your body to grow hair.


Regards
Spex

----------


## Mikah

Has anyone ever heard of the vitamin called Hair Essentials ? I think certain vitamins might be beneficial  to someone like me who's starting to have hair trouble, maybe.

----------


## morbby

When I see a list that you supplied and I look at my multi vitamin it seems terrible... 5 mg of b6 for instance and you suggest 50mg.... should I go and buy all the 1 a day pills for biotin, b12, beta carentine etc.... and take the multi vitamin?   

Feel like I might take to many pills, is there such thing as to much vitamins?  Cause I am sure I will get a lot from daily food intake.

Also what is the skinny on chewing vitamin pills rather then swallowing them.  I have a terrible gag reflex and usually just chomp them up, I know disgusting to some but I am so used to it now it doesnt even phase me

Cheers

----------


## ROLEX

I live in california, and I wonder if marijuana effects hair growth/loss in negative or positive way. I couldn't find any proven record on that : )

----------


## Canadian hair Institute

Vitamin C, B, A, D, and E are essential and also help with hair growth. Biotin is another good supplement and so is Niacin, which helps to nourish the scalp and promote hair growth.

Hope you have got plenty of information. Keep caring for your hair.

----------


## Pittdawg

I just started taking Newopure from Amazon, not sure if it will work but I figured I'd give it a try.

----------


## richter101

You would have to change your entire lifestyle just to see minor results. Every vitamin related thing that people named on this thread is probably correct, but it's just not powerful enough to make a drastic change. 

In my opinion your best bet is science.- finasteride or hair Surgery. 

*Richter101 is a former patient of Dr. Parsa Mohebi
*
Born Oct 89
Began Seeing Gradual Hair Loss Oct 09
Began Seeing Gradual Hair Gain June 15

My regimen includes:
HT #1 2200 (ARTAS- FUE) grafts at Parsa Mohebi Hair Restoration in Los Angeles in 2016
Finasteride daily, since 2014
Rogaine experimenter from 2012- 13 RIP

Planning HT #2 By End of This Year  :Smile:

----------


## DJS

Instead of thinking about vitamin supplements, why not improve your diet and consume natural foods with all the vitamins, minerals and phytonutrients you need? 79BirdofPrey- focus on getting enough zinc, iodine, magnesium, calcium, iron, selenium, and vitamins D,E,A,C and K2. For zinc you can eat grass-fed lamb, liver, oysters, cacao, green leafy vegetables and raw pumpkin and hemp seeds. To increase the bioavailability of zinc in your food you should soak all nuts, seeds, grains and beans. The Chinese herb He shou wu and burdock root are other sources. For iodine you can eat sea vegetables such as kelp. For magnesium you can eat sea vegetables, green leafy vegetables especially dandelion greens, cacao beans and shells, pumpkin seeds, figs, walnuts and almonds. For calcium you can eat raw milk, sardines, sea vegetables and green leafy vegetables are all good dietary sources of calcium. On the other hand, high phosphate foods, high protein diets, unfermented soy, PUFAs, excess alcohol, lack of exercise, aluminium containing antacids, antibiotics and vitamin A supplements can all induce a calcium loss. Do not take as a supplement as this can cause calcification and interrupt your magnesium balance. For iron-Vitamin C helps with absorption while both coffee and tea inhibit uptake. Plant-based sources are less available to the body than iron from foods of animal origin. Grass-fed red meat and liver, green leafy vegetables, lentils, sea vegetables and parsley are all good sources. For selenium Brazil nuts, macadamia nuts, garlic, grass-fed butter, wild mushrooms, mustard seed, ginger, parsley and sea vegetables are good sources.  Make sure you are getting enough zinc in your diet as well, as a deficiency can lead to selenium being used in its place. Amalgam dental fillings may also contribute to a deficiency.  Do not take this mineral as a supplement as high levels can also lead to hair loss.  For vitamin D just get out in the sun more often. Anything that lowers calcium and magnesium, both vitamin D cofactors, will also reduce levels. Soda, PUFAs, processed foods, vitamin A supplements and fluoridated water are some culprits. For vitamin E some good dietary sources include olive oil and olives, almonds, avocados, green leafy vegetables and chili pepper. Topical application of castor or coconut oil to the scalp may also be beneficial. Do not take vitamin E as a supplement as this can in the long-term lead to hair loss. For vitamin A there are two kinds of deficiency. In primary deficiency, the individual does not ingest the recommended daily amount either from plant or animal sources. This vitamin breaks down easily when its cooked or stored for a long time. Secondary deficiency occurs when certain factors affect the optimal absorption from the intestine. These include: zinc or iron deficiency, low stomach acid, food allergies, smoking and excess alcohol. A balance between vitamin A and D is also essential. An excess of one can create a relative deficiency of the other. Good dietary sources include: grass-fed beef liver, grass-fed butter, green leafy vegetables especially dandelion greens, carrots, sweet potatoes, goji berries and butternut squash. If you eat vitamin A-rich foods along with some fat then the amount absorbed is greatly increased. Do not take vitamin A (or beta-carotene) as a supplement as this can lead to hair loss and a vitamin D deficiency. Vitamin C  good dietary sources include green leafy vegetables, citrus fruit, broccoli, berries, guava and papaya. For vitamin K2  can be found in grass-fed organ meat, grass-fed butter, natto (fermented soybeans) and fermented vegetables especially red cabbage.

----------

